# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Απογοήτευσις...

## amaidonis

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα...

...να μην τα ξαναλέω, τα ίδια με πέρυσι και φέτος με τον τουΐτι...
...απο 21 Ιουνίου έχει να κελαηδίσει και ακόμη είναι "φουσκωμένος" και ούτε "τσίου"!

Περιττό να πω οτι έχει όλο αυτό το διάστημα την ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ δυνατή φροντίδα και αυτό μεγαλώνει ακόμη περισσότερο την απογοήτευσή μου...


Πέρυσί είχαμε nystamysin κλπ κλπ και επανήλθε το Νοέμβριο... φέτος λέω να μην ξαναμπώ σε τέτοιες διαδικασίες...

Κατόπιν τούτου είναι μάλλον καλύτερο να τον αναλάβει κάποιος πιο "ειδικός" από εμένα που θα μπορέσει να τον κουράρει και να τον θεραπεύσει... προς το παρόν "δανείζεται προς ανάρρωση" σε κάποιον που θα μπορεί να τον φροντίσει κατάλληλα... αν δεν μπορέσει να γίνει κάτι, τελικά θα χαριστεί...

Ευχαριστώ
Αποστόλης

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα!! Αποστολη.  

Μην το χαρισεις το καναρινακι σου. 

Οταν κατεβεις παλι κατω με το καλο! φερε το σε εμενα να το αναλαβω.

----------


## amaidonis

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη!

Δεν το βλέπω να έρχομαι Πάτρα πριν τα Χριστούγεννα...

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος από την παρέα κοντα στα Β.Α. Αττικής που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει, θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα... ή τουλάχιστον ας μπορούσαμε να βρεθούμε να το δει κάποιος απο κοντά για να συμβουλέψει...

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι
Αποστόλης

----------


## ninos

εχει βραχναδα ή αφωνια κ φουσκωνει κ παντα το παθαινει αυτο μολις ξεκινα η πτερορροια κ μετα επανελχεται ;

----------


## amaidonis

κάνει "τσίου" μόνο όταν πλησιάζω κοντά και αυτό μάλλον "βραχνά" θα έλεγα...
επίσης όταν το βλέπω από μακριά είναι "φουσκωμένο" και όταν πλησιάζω "συνέρχεται" και ζωηρεύει.
Δε νομίζω οτι κάνει δα και τόσο κρύο για ένα καναρίνι για να είναι "φουσκωμένο"...!?

----------


## ninos

Αποστολη
 σε ρωτησα διοτι ειχα κ εγω ενα πουλακι που στην πτερροροια παρουσιαζε αφωνια κ ηταν φουσκομενο συνεχεια. Με αρκετες προσπαθειες κ φαρμακο, βιταμινες καταφερα τον Νοεμβριο να το επαναφερω κ μαλιστα πηγε κ σε αναπαραγωγη κ εβγαλε κ νεοσσους. Την επομενη χρονια παλι τα ιδια ομως.
Ποτε δεν καταλαβα τι ειχε το πουλι, το ειχα παει κ σε γιατρο κ τελικα κατεληξα πως ειχε καποιο χρονιο προβλημα κ απλα στην πτερορροια ηταν σε εξαρση. Να το εχεις μεσα το πουλακι. Η αποτομη αλλαγη της θερμοκρασιας δεν του κανει καλο κ σιγουρα κρυωνει.

----------


## amaidonis

> Αποστολη
>  σε ρωτησα διοτι ειχα κ εγω ενα πουλακι που στην πτερροροια παρουσιαζε αφωνια κ ηταν φουσκομενο συνεχεια. Με αρκετες προσπαθειες κ φαρμακο, βιταμινες καταφερα τον Νοεμβριο να το επαναφερω κ μαλιστα πηγε κ σε αναπαραγωγη κ εβγαλε κ νεοσσους. Την επομενη χρονια παλι τα ιδια ομως.
> Ποτε δεν καταλαβα τι ειχε το πουλι, το ειχα παει κ σε γιατρο κ τελικα κατεληξα πως ειχε καποιο χρονιο προβλημα κ απλα στην πτερορροια ηταν σε εξαρση. Να το εχεις μεσα το πουλακι. Η αποτομη αλλαγη της θερμοκρασιας δεν του κανει καλο κ σιγουρα κρυωνει.


λέτε να έπεσα στην "περίπτωση"?

----------


## ninos

Ισως... Αρχικα, βαλε το πουλακι μεσα κ κοβεις οτι εχει σχεση με ζαχαρη. πχ μπισκοτακια, αυγοτροφες εμποριου, στικ, κτλ

----------


## amaidonis

Μπήκε-μπήκε!




> ...κ κοβεις οτι εχει σχεση με ζαχαρη. πχ μπισκοτακια, αυγοτροφες εμποριου, στικ, κτλ


...και τις σοκολάτες?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ΠΟΤΕ δεν έδινα γλυκο-λιχουδιές... μόνο λαχανικά, σπόρια και αυγό βραστό 2 φορές/βδομάδα...

----------


## Steliosan

Κοιτα και ο δικος μου ξεκινησε αρχες ιουλη πτερορροια και τωρα που μιλαμε κοντευει να τελειωσει ειναι πολυς καιρος αλλα πιστευω οτι ορισμενα πουλια την περνανε αρκετα βαρια κανε λιγο υπομονη εξ'αλλου η αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος θα του προκαλεσει ακομα μεγαλυτερο στρες.
Εγω σου προτεινω λιγο υπομονη ακομα.

----------


## amaidonis

Έχουμε και λέμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε...
Μετά από προτροπή του φίλου jk21 (ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ Δημήτρη!), κάθισα και έβγαλα κάποιες φωτό...
Δεν είναι και πολύ καθαρές, χωρίς όμως να έχω και μεγάλη εμπειρία από καναρίνια, μπόρεσα να διακρίνω κάτι που είναι μάλλον σαν "εξόγκωμα" στο πάνω μέρος του θώρακα... για δειτε και εσείς...











Το φαγητό του...

Κανονικό





Τελευταίες 2 βδομάδες (μετά από προσθήκη ρούπσεν, νίζερ και περίλα λευκή)


(Η οδοντογλυφίδα μπήκε προσωρινά για να ξεχωρίζω τις φωτό! ΔΕΝ την χρησιμοποιεί ο Τουΐτης!  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθειά σας!

Αποστόλης

----------


## amaidonis

ΥΓ: Από σήμερα ούτε καν ΤΣΙΟΥ... ΕΝΑ που έκανε, "βγήκε" με το ζόρι...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Αποστόλη σ΄ εμένα φαίνεται υπερβολικά παχύ στον θώρακα .... δεν βλέπω βέβαια καλά τις φωτό αλλά η άποψή μου είναι πως έχει ζήτημα ...

----------


## Gardelius

_Αποστόλη, αυτο το άρθρο_ 
*
Ασθένειες των πουλιών συντροφιάς: συνοπτικός οδηγός συμπτωμάτων ( pet bird diseases )*_το εχεις δει?_

----------


## mitsman

Καλησπέρα Αποστολη, σιγουρα το πουλακι πασχει απο παχυσαρκεια! Την προσθηκη των σπορων που εκανες υπήρχε καποιος λόγος???? 
Το πουλακι περα απο το λιπος σιγουρα εχει και κατι αλλο...
Καθεται καθολου φουσκωμενο κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας????

----------


## amaidonis

> _Αποστόλη, αυτο το άρθρο_ 
> *
> Ασθένειες των πουλιών συντροφιάς: συνοπτικός οδηγός συμπτωμάτων ( pet bird diseases )*
> 
> 
> _το εχεις δει?_


Το είχα δεί στο παρελθόν , το ξαναείδα τώρα, άλλά είναι λίγο δύσκολο να "ταυτοποιήσω" το πρόβλημα...






> Αποστόλη σ΄ εμένα φαίνεται υπερβολικά παχύ  στον θώρακα .... δεν βλέπω βέβαια καλά τις φωτό αλλά η άποψή μου είναι  πως έχει ζήτημα ...





> Καλησπέρα Αποστολη, σιγουρα το πουλακι πασχει απο παχυσαρκεια! Την προσθηκη των σπορων που εκανες υπήρχε καποιος λόγος???? 
> Το πουλακι περα απο το λιπος σιγουρα εχει και κατι αλλο...
> Καθεται καθολου φουσκωμενο κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας????


Πιθανόν είναι να είναι λίγο "χοντρούλης". Πτηνό ΚΑΙ αφεντικό, μπαίνουν αμφότεροι από αύριο σε ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ...!
Για το πτηνό, μήπως να ξεκινήσω αυτή τη δίαιτα προσθέτοντας μπρόκολο, ραδίκι και αγγινάρα: ?


_"Η πρώτη δραστική αλλαγή θα γίνει στο μίγμα σπόρων που του παρέχουμε. Θα  αποτελείται πια μόνο από αμυλούχους σπόρους. Είτε σκέτο καναρινόσπορο -  ασπούρι - κεχρί (εικόνα 1), είτε ανάμειξή του με βρώμη ή Millet σε  ποσοστό 80% καναρινόσπορος και 20 % millet + βρωμη αντίστοιχα. Δίνουμε  μόνο ένα κουτάλι του γλυκού (και μάλιστα ρηχό) ανά ημέρα γιατί αν το  πουλί φάει περισσότερο αν η ενέργεια που δίνει η αμυλούχα τροφή δεν  ξοδευτεί απο το πουλί, μετατρέπεται στον οργανισμό του στο τέλος της  ημέρας σε λίπος.

Στο μίγμα θα προσθέσουμε και perilla (περίλλα) ή κια  σε ποσοστό 5 %, για να του παρέχουμε τα απαραίτητα λιπαρά οξέα, εφόσον αυτό δεν γίνει μέσω παροχής στη διατροφή τουφύτρων ,βλαστημενων σπορων "_ http://jk21.yooblog.gr/2009/12/05/%C...-%CE%BA%CE%B1/

----------


## Steliosan

Σωστος ο παιχτης.
Μπορεις ομως να του βαλεις και σκετο κεχρι με βρωμη ενα με εναμιση κουταλακι του γλυκου καθε μερα.
Ο φιλαρακος σου ειναι τουμπανο φιλε χοχο διαιτα αμεσως.
Α και να θυμασαι οτι απο την διατροφη που θα του κανεις θα σου εχει νευρα οποτε υπομονη και παλι.

----------


## jk21

*


http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=15+1829&aid=2755

What causes a goiter?*A goiter can result from several conditions including:

Iodine deficiency-usually the result of eating an iodine-deficient seed dietIngestion of excess amounts of foods containing goitrogenic agents (chemicals that interfere with the normal function of the thyroid gland,) including soybean, flax, *rapeseed, turnips,* and members of the cabbage family such as kale, cabbage, and broccoli

το πουλακι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι τοσο παχυ μονο απο υπερβολικη ποσοτητα φαγητου .Οταν ο θυρεοειδης εχει διαταραχθει με τα διαφορα ωραια σπορια που δινουμε σε ποσοτητα στα πουλια μας ( turnip ειναι τα γογγυλια ,δηλαδη το rubsen και rapeseed η ελαιοκραμβη ) τα οποια περιεχουν goitrogenics ,ολα ειναι αναμενομενα 

και το παχος και η πιεση της τραχειας απο τον διογκωμενο αδενα (που ειναι καπου εκει πισω απο το λιπος ) με αποτελεσμα τους συριγμους στον ηχο που βγαζουν (wheezing ) , αλλα και την παχυνση οπως θα δειτε στα συμπτωματα ,που διαφερουν αναλογα με το αν εχουν υποθυρεοειδισμο ή υπερθυρεοειδισμο 

Αποστολη μου ειχες πει για μιγμα που δινεις 

3/6 ανάμικτη για αγριοπούλια
1/6 ρούπσεν
1/6 περίλα
1/6 νίζερ

αυτη τη στιγμη εχει 16 % τουλαχιστον ρουπσεν ,και δεν υπολογιζω τι μπορει να κρυβεται στην αναμικτη για αγριοπουλια που λες .Μπορεις να μας βρεις ποιο μιγμα επαιρνες; ποιας εταιριας; (χονδρικης ) για να δουμε τη συσταση του ,πριν προσθεσεις τις τελευταιες βδομαδες τους επιπλεον λιπαρους σπορους που κανανε τουρμπο σε λιπαρα την τροφη 

διαιτα μονο με 80 κεχρι 20 βρωμη  και με γλυστριδα που εχουν ακομα οι λαικες ,σε καθημερινη χρηση ,για να παιρνει απο εκει ω3 

Μπροκολο το ξεχνας προς το παρον ,γιατι εχει και αυτο (οχι σαν το rape seed ) goitrogenic ουσιες και σε υπαρχων προβλημα ,καλα ειναι να μην προσθεσεις επιπλεον σχετικες τροφες .Οταν το πουλακι θα ειναι ξανα καλα ,με μετρο σαφως θα δινεις 

θελω να δεις ομως αν εκει στο λαιμο που φαινεται κιτρινο ,ειναι μαζα λιπους και οχι αερας .Αν ειναι αερας ή και αερας ,υπαρχουν μυκητες στον προλοβο

----------


## amaidonis

"80 κεχρι 20 βρωμη  και με γλυστριδα" λοιπόν... ξεκινάμε από αύριο!  :winky:  Μόνο ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού κάθε μέρα στην ταΐστρα... σωστά?

Προχωρώ και σε κάποια θεραπεία για την "γενικότερη" κατάστασή του?  (fungustatine?)

Πώς τη βλέπετε την όλη κατάσταση? Είναι αναστρέψιμη?

----------


## jk21

Ναι μονο τοσο 

θελω να δουμε το μιγμα που επαιρνε για καιρο ,πριν προσθεσεις οτι προσθεσες και να δεις αν ειναι λιπος ή αερας στο λαιμο πιο κατω .Αν φαινεται και αερας ,ναι θα δωσεις αγωγη .Αν οχι ,θα κανεις πρωτα διαιτα και θα δουμε στην πορεια .Αρκει να βλεπεις το πουλι να μην εχει εμφανιση καθαρα αρρωστου μεχρι τοτε ,γιατι αλλιως ισως υπαρχει παραλληλα και κατι αλλο που θα απαιτει πιο αμεση αντιμετωπιση .Αλλα σε αυτη την περιπτωση ,επειδη τα πραγματα ειναι λιγο περιπλοκα ,αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα ,θα ηταν πιο σωστο μια καλλιεργεια κουτσουλιας και υλικου προλοβου (δυσκολο το τελευταιο σε μικρο καναρινι .. ) σε πτηνιατρο .Προς το παρον ξεκινα τη διαιτα .Αν δεν χορταινει ,δινε οση γλυστριδα θελει 

βγαλε και μια φωτο χαμηλα πανω απο την αμαρα ,με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα (με υγρα δαχτυλα )

----------


## Gardelius

_Άσκηση δεν θελει? Σε τι κλουβί είναι,..._

----------


## Steliosan

Ε πως...δεν θελει;

----------


## lagreco69

Αποστολη παρε του μια 90αρα η μια 76αρα ζευγαρωστρα και βαλε του χαμηλα τις πατηθρες για να εχει χωρο να πεταει.

----------


## amaidonis

> _Άσκηση δεν θελει? Σε τι κλουβί είναι,..._


Σε 50άρι...

----------


## amaidonis

Λοιπόν...
Δε μπόρεσα να βρώ βρώμη, οπότε θα γίνει το εξής:
5 μέρη καθαρό κεχρί
1 μέρος την τροφή για αγριόπουλα που έχω

δε βρήκα ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ γλυστρίδα και αγγινάρα, βρήκα όμως κα πήρα καυκαλί, πικρό ραδίκι, γλυκό ραδίκι και σπανάκι...

προχωράω?

----------


## jk21

εχεις τοτε σκετο κεχρι στην ταιστρα ,δινεις σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα καθε μερα μισο κουταλακι αυγοτροφη ,φτιαγμενη απο τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης 2 μερη (θα βρεις σε ολα τα μαρκετ ) και 1 μερος βρασμενο 12 λεπτα ασπραδι (μονο το ασπραδι )αυγου (την χωριζεις σε μεριδες των 3-4 ημερων ,τις οποιες κρατας στην καταψυξη και ξεπαγωνεις καθε τοσο .το ασπραδι στη βρωμη το προσθετεις σιγα σιγα στο μουλτι ,ωστε να γινει αφρατη η αυγοτροφη ,αλλα οχι λασπωμενη .Δεν πειραζει να μπει και καπως λιγοτερο ) και εχεις σιγουρα σουπιοκοκκαλο στο κλουβι (αν δεν ασχολειται μαζι του ,μας το λες να σου πω καποια τροποποιηση ) 

δεν βαζεις ιχνος απο το μιγμα που εχεις ,εκτος αν εχει μεσα περιλλα ή λιναρι 
*Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία*που βγαζεις ποτε ποτε λιγα με το χερι και ριχνεις στο κεχρι .Σε καμμια περιπτωση ομως απο το μιγμα σου γιατι δεν θελω ιχνος ρουπσεν και νιζερ στη διαιτα 

δινεις κατα κυριο λογο πικρο ραδικι και αν δεν βρισκεις τοτε γλυκο και αν βρεις γλυστριδα καποια στιγμη ,τοτε και απο αυτη .Κοιτα εκει που πουλανε μαιντανους ,ανηθους κλπ

----------


## amaidonis

απ'οτι μπορω να καταλάβω "με το μάτι" και "χοντρά-χοντρά", έχει

85% κεχρί
3% νίζερ
3% βρώμη
3% περίλα
3% λινάρι και 
3% καναβούρι

αυτό το μείγμα, λέω να το κάνω 1 μέρος + 5 μέρη καθαρό κεχρί. τί λέτε?

τώρα για την αυγοτροφή να πω την αλήθεια μου δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος οτι θα τα καταφέρω...
Σουπιοκόκκαλο έχει και το προτιμάει και αυγό μπορώ κάθε 2-3 μέρες...

Τώρα του βάζω και πικρο-ράδικο να δουμε...

----------


## jk21

Αυγο θα βαζεις μονο ασπραδι 

θα βαζεις σκετες νιφαδες βρωμης ,μισο κουταλι καθε μερα και θα δεις αν τις τρωει 

Δεν υπαρχει τετοιο ετοιμο μιγμα για κανενα πουλι και σιγουρα οχι για αγριοπουλια ,που μου ειχες πει .Οπως και να χει θα εχεις εστω 90 % κεχρι ,10 % μονο απο αυτο και την βρωμη σε νιφαδες 

πικροραδικο ,σουπιοκοκκαλο ,ασκηση σε ευρυχωρο χωρο (αν δεν παρεις αλλο κλουβι θα αφησεις μονο μια πατηθρα και θα εχεις αντιθετα της,απο την αλλη μερια μονο την ταιστρα ,οπου θα μπορει να σταθει

----------


## amaidonis

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!

Έχω ήδη βάλει τις πατήθρες ΜΑΚΡΥΑ τη μία από την άλλη και πλέον αναγκάζεται να "πετάει"...

...μόνο μία κουταλιά του γλυκού τροφή και πικροράδικο και από αύριο και ασπράδι... να αφήνω και το τσόφλι? βοηθάει?





ΥΓ: Sorry... σας έχω ζαλίσει και μερικές από τις ερωτήσεις μπορεί να είναι και "ηλίθιες", αλλά αμα δε ρωτήξεις ΔΕ μαθαίνεις κιόλας...!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jk21

Αν τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο ,δεν χρειαζεται αλλα αν ειναι καλα πλυμμενο ,ας μενει για να μην ερχεται σε επαφη το ασπραδι με την ταιστρα , που δεν ειναι στειρα μικροβιων 

δεν επιμενω να το κανεις ντε και καλα  ,απλα αναφερω οτι εγω θα αφηνα μονο μια πατηθρα

----------


## amaidonis

> θελω να δεις ομως αν εκει στο λαιμο που φαινεται κιτρινο ,ειναι μαζα λιπους και οχι αερας .Αν ειναι αερας ή και αερας ,υπαρχουν μυκητες στον προλοβο


Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Μετά από "ψιλάφιση" που έκανα σήμερα πρωί-πρωί το "εξόγκωμα" δε μου φάνηκε και πολύ "συμπαγές".
Τονίζοντας και πάλι οτι δεν είμαι και πολύ έμπειρος σε πτηνά θα έλεγα οτι μάλλον έχει ΚΑΙ αέρα...

Τί κάνουμε σ'αυτή την περίπτωση?

----------


## jk21

αν το ταιζες με κρεμα ,θα μπορουσε να ηταν εγκλωβισμενος αερας απο λαθος τροπο ταισματος .Ετσι οπως μου το λες ομως 

εντεινεται η υποψια μου για καντιντιαση .Δες την φωτο στο πιο κατω λινκ (σε εντονη μορφη ) 
http://www.birds-online.de/gesundhei...idiasis_en.htm


Ομως θα ηθελα πρωτα καποιες μερες το πουλι να κανει διαιτα αρχικα και μετα αν ειναι να ξεκινησεις fungustatine αν δεν δεις βελτιωση

----------


## amaidonis

Οκ...!!! ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ τότε... το πάω έτσι (απλά με διατροφή) για κανα 2 εβδομάδες και το ξανα"ψάχνω"...!  :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

να τηρησεις επακριβως οσα ειπαμε και να δουμε φωτο σε 5-7 μερες και ειδικα στη συγκεκριμενη περιοχη (προλοβο ).Να μας βαλεις αμεσα ,για να μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε και φωτο απο την κοιλια χαμηλα  ,με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα (με βρεγμενα δαχτυλα ) 

Οποιαδηποτε επιδεινωση στη συμπεριφορα του ,να μας την γνωστοποιησεις αμεσα

----------


## amaidonis

Χαιρετώ την παλιοπαρέα!  :Happy: 

Update: Συνεχίζουμε την ίδια συμπεριφορά. Μάλλον είναι λίγο πιο "κακόκεφος" και ΠΟΛΥ ζόρι κάνει "τσίου"

Σήμερα ξανακοίταξα και τον θώρακά του και από την τελευταία φορά (05/10) μου φάνηκε πως το "εξόγκωμα" είναι μάλλον πιο "χαλαρό". 
Μήπως έφυγε λίγο λίπος και έχει "αέρα"?

Τρώει ΟΛΟ το φαγητό του (εεε... αυτό το ΛΙΓΟ που του δίνω... 3/4 κουταλιάς γλυκού κάθε πρωί)

Δεν έβγαλα φωτογραφίες γιατί η κλινική του κατάσταση παραμένει η ίδια, ενώ κατά την ψιλάφιση και όταν πίεζα ελαφρά το εξόγκωμα, έδειχνε να "ενοχλείται"...

Σε πόσες μέρες θα πρέπει να περιμένω μείωση του εξογκώματος σε σύγκριση με τις αρχικές φωτό?

Μήπως τελικά έχει και κάποια άλλη πάθηση (μύκητες, βακτήρια) που προκαλούν το αέριο στο εξόγκωμα?

Ευχαριστώ
Αποστόλης

----------


## jk21

Αποστολη χωρις να δω ,δεν μπορω να αξιολογησω ... 

πρεπει να βαλεις φωτο και απο τον προλοβο ,αλλα και απο κοιλια που ειχα ζητησει τοτε ,αλλα δεν εβγαλες ωστε να μπορουμε τωρα να συγκρινουμε

----------


## amaidonis

Ορίστε λοιπόν και οι φωτογραφίες...

Ελπίζω να μη με μισήσει το πουλάκι για την ταλαιπωρία...  ::

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι ηταν και παραμενει υπερβολικα παχουλο .Στον προλοβο σαν να μειωνεται λιγο ,αλλα και παλι ειναι παρα πολυ μεγαλος ο ογκος λιπους ή οτι αλλο μπορει να κρυβεται απο κατω .Το οτι το πουλι ειναι υπερβαρο ,αυτο και μονο μπορει να δικαιολογησει την οποια αναπνευστικη δυσφορια του 

Οποτε δεν μπορω να εχω σιγουρη υποψια οτι υπαρχει και κατι αλλο ,αλλα δεν εχει φυγει και η υποψια μου .Γνωμη μου ειτε πας σε πτηνιατρο να σου συστησω διαιτολογιο ,για το αδυνατισμα του πουλιου και να κανει επιπλεον εξετασεις ή συνεχιζεις τη διαιτα (αυστηρα ομως και με καθημερινη χρηση χορταρικων υποχρεωτικα ) και βλεπουμε στην πορεια .Αν απο ανησυχια θελεις να δωσεις φαρμακο ,μπορει να σου στειλω δοσολογια αν ειναι με πμ ,αλλα δεν μπορω να παρω την ευθυνη να ειμαι και γω θετικος απο τωρα

----------


## amaidonis

ΟΚ... συνεχίζουμε ΔΙΑΙΤΑ λοιπόν...
Γενικά είμαι ΚΑΤΑ των φαρμάκων (και σε ανθρώπους και σε ζωντανά) σαν πρώτη επιλογή...

Πάντως το φαγητό που του βάζω το τρώει ΟΛΟ... καλό αυτό, γιατί μάλλον είναι λιγότερο απ'ότι χρειάζεται...  :winky: 

Προτείνετε κάτι άλλο σε χορταρικό για αδυνάτισμα εκτός από το πικροράδικο (το οποίο τιμά ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΩΣ!  :Happy:  )?

Πόσο γρήγορος είναι ο μεταβολισμός τους για να επανέλθει σε κανονικό βάρος με κανονικούς ρυθμούς?

----------


## jk21

οτι ειναι πικρο .αν βρεις σε παρκα (αλλα καλα πλυμμενο ) ταραξακο ,ακομα καλυτερα ! ειναι το ιδανικο !!!



επισης να δινεις αντι νερου ,αφεψημα φρεσκο καθε μερα ,απο ταραξακο αποξηραμενο (εχουν τα μαγαζια με βοτανα ) και λουιζα στο οποιο θα βαζεις και ελαχιστο (οχι πολυ ,γιατι εστω και λιγο εχει καφεινη ... που ειναι αυτη στην ουσια που αδυνατιζει ) πρασινο τσαι και να προσθετεις και μισο κουταλι του γλυκου μηλοξυδο .Το τελευταιο δρα και προληπτικα σε τυχον υπαρξη μυκητων

----------


## amaidonis

Τα λιγοστά σπόρια (και σε ποσότητα και σε είδος), το ασπράδι με το τσόφλι, το σουπιοκόκκαλο και τα πικροράδικα που του δίνω επαρκούν για να πάρει τις βιταμίνες που χρειάζεται? μήπως να του δίνω και τις βιταμίνες για πτερόρροια?

----------


## Steliosan

Oxι νομιζω εισαι πληρης εγω δεν θα εδινα προσωπικα.

----------


## Gardelius

> Τα λιγοστά σπόρια (και σε ποσότητα και σε είδος), το ασπράδι με το τσόφλι, το σουπιοκόκκαλο και τα πικροράδικα που του δίνω επαρκούν για να πάρει τις βιταμίνες που χρειάζεται? μήπως να του δίνω και τις βιταμίνες για πτερόρροια?


_Αποστόλη με βάση αυτά που δίνεις είσαι καλυμμένος! λογω του ότι ειναι σε δίαιτα!

Για ποιες βιταμίνες μιλάς ;_ _έχεις κάποιο σκεύασμα ;_

----------


## jk21

Αρκουν ,αρκει να δινονται ολα αυτα που ειπες

----------


## amaidonis

Καλησπέρα!

'Εχουμε 2-3 μέρες τώρα που συνεχίζεται πιο ΕΝΤΟΝΑ η πτερόρροια: γύρω-γύρω στο λαιμό και στο κεφάλι. Στο λαιμό έχει και "φαλακρές" περιοχές...

Απ'ότι θυμάμαι βέβαια από πέρυσι, είναι μάλλον φυσιολογικό και για πέρυσι ήταν το "τελευταίο" στάδιο απώλειας πτερώματος...

----------


## amaidonis

Update:

Κατά τη σημερινή εξέταση, διαπιστώθηκε υποχώρηση και "χαλάρωση" των όγκων λίπους τόσο στην άνω θωρακική, όσο και στην κάτω κοιλιακή.

Η γενικότερη διάθεση είναι μάλλον "μέτρια" (φαντάζομαι λόγω δίαιτας).

Η πτερόρροια συνεχίζεται, περισσότερο σε λαιμό και κεφάλι.

----------


## jk21

ενισχυσε λιγο παραπανω την ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης με ασπραδι που δινεις καθε μερα .Μην παραλειπεις ουτε μια μερα να δινεις χορταρικα (αυτο ισχυει μεχρι τωρα; ) 

βγαλε φωτο να δουμε την αλλαγη μολις βολεψει

----------


## aeras

> *
> 
> 
> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=15+1829&aid=2755
> 
> What causes a goiter?*A goiter can result from several conditions including:
> 
> Iodine deficiency-usually the result of eating an iodine-deficient seed dietIngestion of excess amounts of foods containing goitrogenic agents (chemicals that interfere with the normal function of the thyroid gland,) including soybean, flax, *rapeseed, turnips,* and members of the cabbage family such as kale, cabbage, and broccoli 
> 
> ...


  Goitrogenics ευτυχώς που το κεχρί δεν έχει. :Happy: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goitrogen
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2921306

----------


## jk21

διαφορες τροφες εχουν ,αλλες λιγοτερο και αλλες περισσοτερο 

ο σπορος που εβαλες ειναι ο Pearl millet [Pennisetum millet (L.)   ,ειδος δηλαδη millet ,που μπορει να βρεθει σε μιγματα για παραδεισια και οχι ο phalaris canariensis που λεμε ως κεχρι οι καναριναδες και αποτελει πανω απο 50 % των μιγματων καναρινιων . Η ,μεταφραση που διαβασες προφανως ως κεχρι ,ονοματιζει τα ειδη μιλλετ .O καναρινοσπορος δεν δινει τετοια μεταφραση και τα ,μπερφεψες μαλλον

----------


## aeras

Ναι Δημήτρη έχεις δίκιο έκανα λάθος

----------


## jk21

θα μπορουσε να εχει και αυτο ,ομως .Ολες οι τροφες μπορει να εχουν καποια ποσοστα ,απλα πρεπει να το προσεχουμε να μην τις δινουμε συγκεντρωτικα .Πχ μπροκολο χωρις ρουπσεν ειναι φαρμακο ! Μπροκολο με ρουπσεν κανει την κατασταση χειροτερη ή και το millet που αναφερεις που θα μπορουσε να βρεθει με ρουπσεν σε ενα μιγμα ,ασχετα αν δεν εχει την ποσοτητα που το ρουπσεν εχει .Ακομα και το μπροκολο ,επειδη ανηκει σαν φυτο oleracea  (υποειδος των brassica oleracea http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brassica_oleracea   ) στην ιδια οικογενεια με το ρουπσεν (brassica rapa  campestris ) εχει και αυτο και σε συνδιασμο ταυτοχρονο με αλλες πηγες ,θελει προσοχη .Καλα κανεις και το ψαχνεις και ετσι πρεπει να κανουμε και οι περισσοτεροι

----------


## amaidonis

> ενισχυσε λιγο παραπανω την ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης με ασπραδι που δινεις καθε μερα .Μην παραλειπεις ουτε μια μερα να δινεις χορταρικα (αυτο ισχυει μεχρι τωρα; ) 
> 
> βγαλε φωτο να δουμε την αλλαγη μολις βολεψει


Πικροράδικο και ασπράδι αυγού, όπως και 3/4 κουταλιάς του γλυκού σπόρια (χωρίς μπισκοτάκια, χωρίς ρουψεν κλπ παχυντικά) του δίνω κάθε μέρα ΑΝΕΛΛΕΙΠΩΣ!!!

Λοιπόν... ορίστε και χθεσινές φωτό...

----------


## jk21

Ελαχιστη βελτιωση ειναι ορατη ....  Αποστολη εφοσον η διαιτα τηρειται  (δινεις κεχρι ή το κανονικο μιγμα; ειχαμε πει μονο κεχρι αφου δεν εβρισκες βρωμη ) ,δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο  να μην εχει αδυνατισει και κρινω οτι χρηζει εξετασης απο γιατρο (κανονικα αιματολογικης για ορμονολογικο προβλημα )

----------


## amaidonis

Υπάρχει κάποιος πιο έμπειρος από μένα στην παρέα μας που να μένει σχετικά κοντά (Β.Α. Αττική) και να μπορέσει να αξιολογήσει την κατάσταση από κοντά?

----------


## amaidonis

Καλησπέρα!

Την άλλη εβδομάδα θα πρέπει να φύγω και να τον αφήσω μόνο του... τί να κάνω με την τροφή του? Να γεμίσω τις ταΐστρες?

Μετά από τόσο καιρό σε διατροφή, μήπως να "ενισχύσω" λίγο το μείγμα?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

Βαζω εγω την προηγουμενη φωτο εδω ,βαλε εσυ την σημερινη απο κατω ,να συγκρινουμε και να σου πουμε

----------


## koukoulis

Αποστολή καλημέρα. Αύριο θα πάω στο Ριο αυθημερόν, ξεκινώντας πολυ νωρίς το πρωί. Σήμερα θα μείνω στον Ωρωπό. Βλέπω στο προφίλ σου οτι εισαι απο τα ΒΑ προάστια. Αν λοιπόν : συνεννοηθεις με το Δημήτρη La Greco και ισχύει ακόμη η πρόταση του να κρατήσει το πουλακι και αν μπορείς να το φέρεις στον Ωρωπό, ευχαρίστως να του το παραδώσω. Σου στέλνω το κινητό μου σε πμ. Αν θέλεις τηλεφώνησε μου, στην περίπτωση που σε ενδιαφέρει, γιατι απο τις 8.00 κι έπειτα δε θα εχω πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και δε θα μπορώ να μπω στο GBC.

----------


## amaidonis

Λοιπόν.. ΚΑΤΙ προσπαθεί να κάνει από κελάηδισμα σήμερα... με φανταστείτε τίποτα "τρελό", αλλά είναι στο 20% συτού που μπορεί... 
Του άλλαξα λίγο το μείγμα των σπόρων (προσθήση ρούπσε, νίζερ, περίλλας, κανναβουριού και λιναριού σε ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΕΣ ποσότητες!), έκανε και ένα καλό ΜΠΑΝΙΟ, και τώρα στη βεράντα με εξ'αντανακλάσεως ήλιο και ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙ!  :Happy: 
Μήπως είναι τελικά και θέμα "διάθεσης"?  ::

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! Αποστολη. 

Ολα παιζουν ρολο! φιλε.

----------


## Gardelius

Αποστόλη καλημέρα.!!

Θέλουν το χρόνο τους,...

Σίγουρα θα αρχίσει πάλι το κελάηδισμα.!

----------


## amaidonis

> Αποστόλη καλημέρα.!!
> 
> Θέλουν το χρόνο τους,...
> 
> Σίγουρα θα αρχίσει πάλι το κελάηδισμα.!



6 μήνες???  :eek: 

...ούτε "Jack Daniels" να τον έλεγαν!!!  ::

----------


## amaidonis

βρε μήπως θέλει και καμία θυληκιά "να ανοίξει το μάτι" ???  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## θωμας

εμενα μετα την τρομαρα που επαθε και την καπακι πτερορροια στο 6μηνο ξαναρχισε να ψευτοκελαιδαει  και τωρα καθε μερα παει και καλυτερα , υπομονη λοιπον

----------

